
In offices of the future, sensors may track your every move – even in the toilet - luisramalho
https://www.theguardian.com/careers/2016/sep/15/in-offices-of-the-future-sensors-may-track-your-every-move-even-in-the-bathroom
======
sharemywin
To me that seems like a giant law suit waiting to happen. especially if the
camera's feed was hacked. Assuming cheap digital cameras with some kind of
signal processing.

~~~
ringwalt
Cameras seem like overkill and are a much bigger privacy concern for the
purposes given in the article. Motion sensors and NFC beacons should be fine
for tracking occupancy and location (for those who opt in to that).

